# Negation of 싶어해



## idialegre

Hi everybody!

I am really confused about how to form negative sentences in certain cases. In particular, if we use as an example the sentence:

상준은 식당에 가고 싶어해. 

Which of the following negations would be acceptable?

1.) 상준은 식당에 안 가고 싶어해.

2.) 상준은 식당에 가고 안 싶어해.

3.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶어 않아.

4.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶지 않아.

5.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶지 않아 해.

I think No. 2 is wrong, but I am not sure. In addition, I asked a Korean friend about this, and he told me that No. 4 was incorrect, and that it should be No. 5, which I really do not understand. Can someone explain it to me?

정말 감사합니다!


----------



## galaxeer

idialegre said:


> 1.) 상준은 식당에 안 가고 싶어 해.
> 
> 2.) 상준은 식당에 가고 안 싶어해.
> 
> 3.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶어 않아.
> 3b.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶어 하지 않아.
> 
> 4.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶지 않아.
> 4b.) 나는 식당에 가고 싶지 않아.
> 
> 5.) 상준은 식당에 가고 싶지 않아 해.



No.1 is good. The sentence I wrote(3b) is also good.


No.2 and No.3 are clearly wrong.


As for No.4 it's not so easy to tell.
Let me start by showing you some examples.

A. 상준은 식당에 가고 싶지 않았다. 그래서 그 방에 혼자 남아 있었던 것이다. (in a novel or something)
B. 상준이는 식당에 가고 싶지 않대. 우리끼리 가자. (in a chat with friends)
C. (No.4b) 나는 식당에 가고 싶지 않아.

All above sentences are correct and good. But for some reason No.4:'상준은 식당에 가고 싶지 않아.' doesn't sound good! I'm not sure on the exact reason, yet I will try to explain why it doesn't sound good to me.

There's an English expression like 'Trust me. *You don't want go*.'.
To me, a Korean, that kind of phrases always have sounded awkward. Because the speaker in fact doesn't know about the audience's intention, whether he's going or not. I hope you get what I mean. 
I find the the same, or very similar awkwardness in the sentence No.4. Yeah, this is not a logical explanation and doesn't explain why other examples sound right but this is the best I can do, I guess.


As for No.5, well, personally I don't like that structure(haha) but I would say it's acceptable.


----------



## Askalon

Galaxeer: Regarding #4, would you find this to be okay?: 상준은 식당에 가고 싶어하지 않아.

The way I learned it was that 싶다 was about what you actual feelings and desires (and unless we're mind readers, we don't know about another person's innermost feelings), while 싶어하다 is used to say that through someone's actions or words they've indicated they want to do something (otherwise how else would we know what they do or don't want to do?).

Given that, I'm a little confused as to why 싶다 can be used in this sentence then: 상준이는 식당에 가고 싶지 않대.


----------



## terredepomme

> The way I learned it was that 싶다 was about what you actual feelings and desires (and unless we're mind readers, we don't know about another person's innermost feelings), while 싶어하다 is used to say that through someone's actions or words they've indicated they want to do something (otherwise how else would we know what they do or don't want to do?).



Yes.
We can use 싶다 however in future or past tenses, such as
상준이는 식당에 가고 싶었다.
상준이는 식당에 가고 싶을 것이다.

We would also say 상준이는 식당에 가고 싶다 if it were a novel, since the author here would be the mind reader of 상준. (although most novels are in past tense)

We can also sometimes make phrases such as
여자도 자유롭고 싶다. Women too want to be free.
conveying a rather affectionate nuance, perhaps suggesting the speaker herself is a woman, than 여자도 자유롭고 싶어한다.

As for your other question,



> 상준이는 식당에 가고 싶지 않대.



The longer, formal form of this would be
상준이는 식당에 가고 싶지 않다고 했다.
So it's a hearsay; we heard him say that he does not want to.


----------



## galaxeer

Askalon said:


> Galaxeer: Regarding #4, would you find this to be okay?: 상준은 식당에 가고 싶어하지 않아.


 Yes. That's the #3b in my last post which I wrote to fix the original #3.


----------



## terredepomme

Keep in mind that all these "correct" forms of syntax convey different nuances, and could be awkward if applied inadequately.
For example, 상준은 식당에 가고 싶어하지 않아 would be a lot stronger than 상준은 식당에 안 가고 싶어해.


----------

